# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Fixing Baseboards to Concrete Stumps

## tonyb4710

What ways are there to fix baseboards around the house to existing concrete stumps?  Can they be directly fixed to the stumps with concrete screws or should timber be fixed to the stump then the baseboards nailed to these?

----------


## Plastic Fang

The way we did ours was to first hammer down the ant caps at the front so that your boards can fit nicely against the stump. 
We used timber up against the side of the concrete stump and wired it there in three places along the timber length (twisted the wire to a high tension). We made sure the timber was flush with the front of the concrete stump. 
This enabled us to pre-drill and screw the base boards straight into the timber. This was 6 years ago and they look great and have stood the test of time so far. 
I am not qualified but I would not compromise the integrity of your concrete stump by nailing / screwing / bolting anything into it.

----------


## woodsie344

Sounds fair enough. Just be careful what you do with the ant caps as they are there for a reason. Ideally you should be able to inspect your stumps for termite trails without having to go to too much trouble. Although aesthetics often over-ride most peoples concern, it's something to keep in mind.
Nailing into concrete is ok but the nails and gun hire can be costly so thats a good enough reason to try to minimize it.

----------


## Ashwood

There was a post earlier on (not sure where now) with suggestions of using steel bracing straps and tightening/securing the same vertical timber pieces to the concrete stumps (using steel fixings of some sort). 
I need to mine later, and was thinking of adapting this method by using the same steel bracing straps, but screwing this bracing into the vertical timber (the bracing straps have holes) through the overlapping straps themselves. Not sure if this will work but that's the thinking at this stage. 
Saves some $$ as the fixing brackets are not cheap and you'll need quite a fair bit.

----------


## ComboSquare

> Nailing into concrete is ok but the nails and gun hire can be costly so thats a good enough reason to try to minimize it.

  Hmm I'd dispute that. My understanding is that nailing/screwing into concrete stumps can cause problems and greatly weaken the stump.I was under the impression it can cause potential stress lines and weak points. 
Nailing downwards into a concrete slab is fine (ie fixing a wall to a slab with a ramset gun), but not horizontally into a stump.

----------


## Williamstown

I did this last weekend.  I actually removed the TP that the previous owner had put in, embedded in the dirt beside the stump.  Too close to the top of the antcaps. I ripped them all out and have simply hung some TP from the bearer using a steel strap.  I've left approx 1 to 2" between the bearer and the top of the TP and approx the same from the ground to the bottom of the TP.  More then strong enough to support he baseboard.  I'll take a photo if I haven't explained it well.

----------


## tonyb4710

Would like to see photo if possible.  A little lost in the TP

----------


## woodsie344

Combosquare,
hmmmm, and i'd dispute that.

----------


## Williamstown

I wont get a chance to take a photo until the weekend as I'm home after dark.  Will get a photo up on the weekend.

----------


## ComboSquare

> Combosquare,
> hmmmm, and i'd dispute that.

  I rechecked this with the guy I work with who's a qualified builder. Stumps can fracture under this kind of stress. I'd recheck your sources!

----------


## woodsie344

> I rechecked this with the guy I work with who's a qualified builder. Stumps can fracture under this kind of stress. I'd recheck your sources!

  Now run it past a structual engineer and get back to me.

----------


## ComboSquare

Anyone else have an opinion on this matter? As mentioned I've been told it's a definate no go. Stumps can withstand a lot of compressive force, but can be very weak when it comes to drilling or nailing them.

----------


## Tools

No problem with drilling and nailing to the side, not with a ramset or hilti gun though. 
Tools

----------


## woodsie344

For a Ramset nail to cause a structual defect in concrete it must be driven in more than one third the depth of the concrete structure. What size are these stumps your referring to?

----------


## thebuildingsurv

I would bet my balls that the stump manufacturers would not guarantee their stumps, should they be drilled nailed or whatever. I have seen perfectly good stumps wrecked by people spaggettying timber to stumps. A ramset gun would shatter a stump.You could probably even try a heap of liquid nails and some cable ties if the cost of the bracing bracket/ties are too much.

----------


## Ashwood

I'm no expert, but I would definitely avoid nailing, screwing or drilling into concrete stumps. You don't want to risk them, as you are relying on them to ensure your house is there at the end of the day  :Smilie: .    
Going off tangent subject-wise, I was surprised to find that shorter concrete stumps (even as long as about 600 to 700 mm long ones) don't even have rebars inside - accidentally dropped one and it broke in two.  I certainly hope the longer ones do have rebars inside!!!

----------


## Eastie

Sikaflex flexible adhesive/sealant will work fine for securing timber to concrete stumps for the attachment of base boards. Cost is about $15 per tube that goes in a caulking gun. It won't crack, fracture or degrade and doesn't affect the stumps.   
As others have said bash the front of the ant caps down.  70x35 (75 glued to the stump) treated pine or hardwood gives more than ample support to secure base boards.  Paint the front of the stumps/timber before you install the baseboards if you are painting as it's a pain to paint the gaps between baords after installing base boards.

----------


## peter_sm

I am having to do this same exercise soon. I have been informed by the restumping company that did our stumps that they just liquid nails the TP 70 x 35 on. It will not pass a structural engineering report with holes or driven nails into the stump. Our stumping works had the permit and civil engineers report included.

----------


## peter_sm

I am also planning on painting the front faces of all the stumps black before fitting the base boards

----------

